
Google Could Lose Default Search Engine Status on iPhone - evo_9
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/03/13/the-ftc-subpoena-of-apple-could-spell-the-end-of-googles-default-search-status-on-the-iphone/
======
endlessvoid94
Interestingly enough, a lot of the quality Apple has comes from the absence of
choice. My parents don't want to choose which search engine to use -- they
just want to get their questions answered.

Forcing Apple's products to give users choice can very possibly degrade the
user experience.

~~~
rudyfink
If you have the time, I strongly recommend checking out the Barry Schwartz and
Dan Gilbert talks at TED on choice ( <http://www.ted.com/talks/tags/choice> ).
If you don't have time, my tl;dr from them: people like the idea of having
choices, people dislike/avoid choosing, and people like things more simply
because they chose them.

~~~
sebastianavina
Also, the opposite is true:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_ch...](http://www.ted.com/talks/barry_schwartz_on_the_paradox_of_choice.html)

------
timr
I switched to Bing on my iPhone, and I prefer the results to Google. The
presentation is nicer, the results do an infinite scroll (which means less
clicking on teeny tiny links), and the quality of the results is the same, if
not better.

I'm no Microsoft fan, but I'd love to see Bing get some marketshare, just to
reduce the single-search-engine hegemony.

~~~
artursapek
I just tried setting mine to Bing and I'm not getting an infinite scroll, just
a small "More results" link

~~~
kidsat
After selecting "more results", the subsequent page shows "infinite results"
after scrolling to the bottom. I don't understand why it doesn't do this on
the first page.

~~~
artursapek
Ah, I see it. It's probably because most people will find what they need after
scanning the first page; it prevents the user from accidentally eating up
bandwidth by looking at all the results.

------
malandrew
It would be nice if DuckDuckGo were listed among the search engines on
"Settings > Safari > Search Engine"

~~~
rbarooah
Or at the very least if there was a way to switch to an opensearch site as the
default.

------
rodolphoarruda
Here in Brazil, one of the major mobile carriers makes Yahoo the default
search engine for Android phones. Go figure...

~~~
chimeracoder
I haven't seen stats recently, but I know that as recently as a year or two
ago, Yahoo had much more penetration internationally (ie, not US) than Google
did. I'm not sure if that still holds, or if it applies to Brazil, but that
may be part of it.

~~~
felipeko
Google has almost 90% marketshare in Brazil. People love Google here (only
this year Facebook overtook Orkut as the main social network), Chrome is also
marketleader already.. Yahoo barely exists in Brazil, aside from a few emails.

------
Auguste
I wish more handheld browsers would allow any search engine. I'm pretty sure
the first Nintendo DS browser allowed you to use any by giving it the URL of
the search page and having it append your query to the end of it.
Unfortunately, the last two versions of the Nintendo DS browser (and others
like Opera Mobile) only allow Google and Yahoo!.

------
joejohnson
_Creighton replied, ”Senator, what I was—first, it was a default, not an
exclusive. So if you go on your I-Phone, I think it’ll probably take you about
20 seconds to download another app or a different search engine.”_

Comments like that make it seem like these guys don't really get the
internet...

~~~
huggyface
Can you explain what you mean? I see nothing wrong with the comment.

Also, the internet really is a series of pipes.

